# No motorhome service point at Oxford



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

While staying at the Oxford Camping and Caravan club site I was 

disappointed to find that it did not have a motorhome service point 

(m.s.p.). As it is now being modernised I wrote to the club administration 

to ask if a m.s.p. would be included. The reply was that there is currently 

no plan to add a motorhome service point to the Oxford site. I wonder if 

any members of the Camping and Caravan Club might want to email the 

administrators to show them that there are motorhome members that 

would like this facility.

Thanks.

Jonesy 1


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought the plans were to do a proper service point when refurbishing. I was surprised to find that it was still open; a previous post about the temporary closure seems to say that it's been postponed (again!)


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Bognormike......I was sure that I'd read somewhere (possibly last months C&CC magazine) that the refurb was going to include a MH service point.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

The off published re-furb at Oxford C&CC has been postponed again due to the lack of cash. 

Its shut down this week I think - but the extent of the refurb is essential items (I would think ) e.g toilet doors, taps , basins - after all what else could you do in a week. Gerald (GeraldandAnnie) has more detail - but yes disappointing.

Harry


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

No msp? what a stupid decision! After the tuggers and tenters have put their houses away for the end of their 'season' motorhomers are still camping. At Oxford in particular they have more motorhomers 'out of season' than tuggers.
This shows the bias yet again of the clubs,if someone brought out a caravan which required a service point,you can bet a pound to a pinch of do-do it would be installed on sites in a flash-or should that be flush?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No, it's not cash that is holding up the refurbishments at Oxford and the addition of much-needed facilities. It is uncertaintly about the future of the site.

The land belongs to OCC. The site used to be run by Touchwood Sports. When Go Outdoors took them over they were not interested in the campsite and the C&CC site took over the administration. The land is still owned by OCC and is zoned by them for recreational purposes. If the campsite was closed down then other land would have to be provided by OCC.

At the moment no decisions have been made but it would not be sensible to put in a large investment if sweeping changes are to be made. Next year will be the decision time I understand.

The site is re-opening on the 9th Nov.

It would be a good idea if members got their facts in order before - once again- vilifying the C&CC or CC.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> No, it's not cash that is holding up the refurbishments at Oxford and the addition of much-needed facilities. It is uncertaintly about the future of the site.
> 
> The land belongs to OCC. The site used to be run by Touchwood Sports. When Go Outdoors took them over they were not interested in the campsite and the C&CC site took over the administration. The land is still owned by OCC and is zoned by them for recreational purposes. If the campsite was closed down then other land would have to be provided by OCC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information. It is better than the information that was being given to visitors to the site, who were being told that the refurbishment was being postponed due to lack of funds. This is also the information that was given by C&CC booking service recently.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thnaks Grizzly, so the club are waiting on Oxordshire to give a commitment on its' long term future? I thought they'd got that when they announced the refurb work :roll: . Council dragging their heels? 
A nice new site near the football ground would be nice - up wind of the sewage works, of course - loads of space there!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Thanks for that information. It is better than the information that was being given to visitors to the site, who were being told that the refurbishment was being postponed due to lack of funds. This is also the information that was given by C&CC booking service recently.
> Gerry


This was following a chat yesterday with the wardens when we dropped in some books and maps for the site bookshelf.

I'm not so sure about Kassam stadium Mike. The current position is good from the point of public transport (P&R and all the local buses that call in there) plus Go Outdoors on the doorstep as well a cycle track to town and pleasant walks.

When /if it is all refurbished it would be good to see all the humps flattened and some netting put down to make the pitches a little firmer. A lot of work has been done on it over the years - it's a few feet higher than it used to be and does not flood quite so catastrophically.

If it was moved then there would be a better chance of getting the motorhome parking opposite turned into an overnighting aire. I'm still digging away at that !

G


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> No, it's not cash that is holding up the refurbishments at Oxford and the addition of much-needed facilities. It is uncertaintly about the future of the site.
> 
> The land belongs to OCC. The site used to be run by Touchwood Sports. When Go Outdoors took them over they were not interested in the campsite and the C&CC site took over the administration. The land is still owned by OCC and is zoned by them for recreational purposes. If the campsite was closed down then other land would have to be provided by OCC.
> 
> ...


Well said G.

Far too much speculation, and digging at both organisations


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Another justification of our decision to stick to the casette type loo and not go for a bulk black tank jobbie.

Anyway, anyone ever tried "Camping". Its something a few of us used to do before we graduated to a home on wheels!!!.

C.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Another justification of our decision to stick to the casette type loo and not go for a bulk black tank jobbie.
> 
> Anyway, anyone ever tried "Camping". Its something a few of us used to do before we graduated to a home on wheels!!!.
> 
> C.


Fortunately, Clive the days of digging and filling the hole are long gone. Enamel bucket and no chemicals, no thanks.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just spotted this thread  

Yes, the 'official' line given by the wardens when we visited last week was that Go Outdoors are responsible for the fabric of the site (a deal negotiated with the original owners), but that they had opened up a number of new stores this year, and had run out of cash.

The refurbishment plans DID include a MSP, as well as hard standings around the (new) facilities block. So, they were planning to provide facilities for us out-of-season motorhomers.

Gerald


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I would have thought that if the C&CC are going to stay at this site and a refurb is going to happen then a MSP facility IS a priority, given the amount of motorhomers in the club and their desire to provide services for their members.

I mean how expensive can it be when the site is shut, you're digging up the site and are having the toilets improved to put in a drain cover and a couple of hose pipe connections in a place handy for a motorhome to get access to?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Annsman said:


> I would have thought that if the C&CC are going to stay


"If" being the operative word here.....rather, I think, if the place stays where it is.

I'm sure that when the fate of the place is finally sealed then it will be much upgraded and a service point installed.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What did all you guys do before someone came up with the idea of msp's?

I don't see that they're in any way essential - what's wrong with a bucket and water carrier?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> What did all you guys do before someone came up with the idea of msp's?
> 
> I don't see that they're in any way essential - what's wrong with a bucket and water carrier?


Indeed ! In our case a watering can for freah water and a washing up bowl for waste ( we only have 9 inches clearance from ground to outlet of the waste water tank )

G


----------

